# Arrows kicking left?



## Tradbow94 (Apr 11, 2012)

I shoot a bear grizzly recurve, 55#@28 but I have a 30 inch draw. I'm shooting easton 2219 with 125 grain tips. I have four inch parabolic truflight feathers. I have been shooting a lot lately and my arrows seem to have started kicking to the left. I know it's not a spine problem because they are bareshaft tuned and squared off so I know it's not my arrows so the only other place to look is my form. Any idea of what may cause this? Thanks.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Every time you shoot a arrow?


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

You checked your brace height to make sure it's hasn't changed? Make sure you're not twisting the string with your string-fingers, check your nocking point?


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd retune. I'm betting you wouldn't have the same problems with a 2216. You're right handed? I used to shoot right around that length and poundage. Just checked some FS charts - you're too stiff. Check out Stu's calculator.

Bowmania


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

When you're at full draw move your string a little left of/away from the riser wall (if you're right handed)...bet they stop kicking left.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I have that problem and I have to make sure the arrow is right under my eye or it will go left and if I relax too much at full draw, I have a tendency to pluck the string just enough to send the arrow to the left. Mainly it is where the arrow is located under your eye. RangerB taught me that in one of his videos!


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

I have that issue if I am pushing with my bow arm, then on the release I push the bow left. I try to not push the bow just resist the pull without muscle just bone on bone resistance. That worked for me and solved my left arrow problem. 

Good luck, C-lo


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

It does get very frustrating to have that happen. It usually happens to me on the first arrow of an end in my NFAA shooting. I don't know why it happens and thats whats so frustrating about it!


----------



## Tradbow94 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes I am a right handed shooter and yeah I thought I was too stiff too but when bareshaft and paper tuned they were perfect so I don't think it's the spine. I'll try moving it in under my eye. Thanks guys.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I noticed another thing today......I wasn't squareing up my shoulders. If your shoulders are swung around some facing toward the target it will effect the arrow flight LEFT....I squared up my shoulderes and it helped.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Arrow flying left or tail kicking left?


----------



## Tradbow94 (Apr 11, 2012)

Tail kicking left, the arrows hit where I'm looking they are just at an angle in the target. I may get some heavier points to weaken the spine see if that helps


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I went from 125 tips to 145gr tips and it helped me.....


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Tail left, hmmm try a lighter point


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Tradbow94 said:


> Tail kicking left, the arrows hit where I'm looking they are just at an angle in the target. I may get some heavier points to weaken the spine see if that helps


OH, thats different, I was thinking a form issue!


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Tail kicking left for a right-handed shooter shows the arrow being too light spine.


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

2219 should be more than enough spine for a 55# bow. I shoot 2216s out of my SuperK at that same weight class. I get that reaction sometimes with a string pluck.

Good luck,

Patrick


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

He is pulling 30", so approx 61# at fingers. I think they should spine ok, but my suggestion still stands try a 100 gr tip.... left tail kick is weak, right tail kick is stiff.


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

I would say it check the form first. Equipment can be the cause, but in my experience most of my issues shooting fingers are less gear related and more user error related. I can make my arrow kick in just about any direction if I pluck, torque, or otherwise muff the shot. 

I am blessed with a wife that shares my addictions


----------



## olfatguy (Apr 13, 2012)

You stated in your post, "I have been shooting a lot lately and my arrows seem to have started kicking to the left."

Most people I have worked with, myself included, in this position have simply continued shooting past their physical limits. Fatigue sets in and minor form flaws (high wrist holds collapse, bow arm/shoulder collapse, anchor points creep, etc.) take over. If you keep shooting in this state, like when you're trying to figure out why a certain thing is happening, these form flaws tend to become ingrained in your form.

A simple way to deal with these problems is to get close to the target butt, so you don't miss it, and shoot with your eyes closed for a while. Do this when you are fresh and concentrate proper form and how the each shot feels. This makes it easier to pick up subtle changes in form because you're not thinking about aiming, arrow flight, or why the arrow didn't hit the spot but, only about your form.

After a few minutes of this, go back to your normal practice routine but, don't try to push past your physical limits. If you get tired, take a break, drink a frosty beverage (of your choosing) and continue when you are refreshed.

While all the above replies are valid, I wouldn't change anything till I was sure about the form issue, especially if everything was working before. With a little work, your form will usually correct itself and all will be well. If you make a bunch of changes now, when your natural form settles back in you might be pulling your hair out, again, because the changes you made are causing problems.

Good luck.


----------

